# Luis Albornoz, el callado de los 1000 posts!



## heidita

Calladito se lo tenía, ¡tan callado que no nos hemos dado ni cuenta!

Siempre dispuesto a ayudar en el foro de español y siempre rápido en contestar. ¡Además de mi "quinta"!

En definitiva, esperemos que no te canses de escribir aquí.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Soledad Medina

Recibe mis felicitaciones.  Tus aportes son siempre interesantes y muy valiosos.  WordReference necesita foreros atentos y cultos como tú.  ¡Que cumplas muchos más!

Con un cordial saludo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Rayines

¡Pero felicitaciones, Luis Albornoz!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Luis,

*Muchas Ferlicidades por tus primeros 1,000 post.
*
*Gracias por toda la ayuda que brindas*.

fsabroso.


----------



## Maruja14

Mil felicidades. No hemos "hablado" juntos, pero te he leido mucho y con interés.

¡A por los siguientes mil!


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Muchas gracias a todos por las felicitaciones. Debo confesar que (con la perspicacia que me caracteriza  ) no estaba enterado de que existía esta página. Que si Soledad Medina no me avisaba, yo todavía en Babia.
Les agradezco también por todos sus aportes, he aprendido de Uds. y de todos los foreros mucho más en pocos meses que lo que había aprendido en años.
Gracias


----------



## Alicky

¡Felicitaciones por tus primeros mil! 
¡Y que sean muchos, muchos mas!


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Luis!!!!!  It's glad to see foreros so eager to learn and share their knowledge. Keep going that we all benefit from your posts.

Thanks

ILT


----------



## Mate

Luis, nunca he encontrado algo que corregirle a tus aportes. Para mi son excelentes. Y no diré perfectos porque he denostado ese adjetivo en mi flamante firma.
¡¡Felicitaciones!! y por favor, seguí así.


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchas gracias por las 1.210 veces que nos has ayudado a todos con tus sabias respuestas y contribuciones, Luis!!!  
 
(¡Me tuve que apurar en saludarte sino llegaba ya para los próximos 2.000!!!!). Gracias por tu presencua aquí!  
 
¡Felicitaciones por tan buenas respuestas!!! Espero que te guste!!!  
 
   ¡Un abrazo fuerte, compatriota!!!  ​


----------



## fenixpollo

Feliz Postiversario, Luis!

Gracias por todas las aportaciones inteligentes y tu actitud de colaboración.


----------



## lazarus1907

Me uno a las felicitaciones, Luis. ¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## piripi

¡Felicidades, Luis!  Tus aportaciones siempre son fantásticas. Muchísimas gracias.

Piri


----------



## rocamadour

Siento no haberme dado cuenta antes de tu "postiversario"... De todos modos mil felicitaciones y mil gracias por todo lo que he aprendido de tus respuestas. 
Un abrazo de Italia


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Gracias a todos por sus felicitaciones comentarios, ánimos, elogios y "feedbacks". Me alegra mucho que mis aportes puedan haber sido de utilidad. Pero es mucho más lo que yo he recibido.


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias, Luis!​ 
Y de paso, ¡muchos saludos!
​


----------



## DCPaco

¡Enhorabuena! Luis y al igual que todos, gracias por tu invaluable contribución.


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades. 

Para usted, la Nebulosa del Cangrejo.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Muchas gracias, Lola , Paco  y Outsider  (bellísima la imagen)


----------



## mhp

I raise my glass to calm, quite, and extemely helpful Luis.
  Congratulations.


----------



## ordequin

*Muchísimas felicidades, Luis, en estos tus primeros mil posteos.*

*Gracias por compartir con nosotros esa extensa cultura de la que puedes permitirte hacer gala.*

*Tus aportaciones nos regalan una visión prudente y atinada.*

*Tus enfoques, son un excelente punto de referencia.*

(Siento haber llegado tan tarde a esta celebración. En fin, nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena, dicen... Acabo de llegar a la "civilización" después de un largo "exilio cibernético")


----------



## lazarus1907

Me uno a las felicitaciones: ¡Enhorabuena, Luis!


----------



## BETOREYES

LUIS: 
Felicitaciones por tus 1649 posts.
Mejor tarde que nunca. ¿No?


----------



## Luis Albornoz

mhp, Ordequin, Lazarus y Beto:

Muchísimas gracias por las felicitaciones.


----------

